# Oceanside, NY - For Sale



## edonato (Feb 7, 2020)

Hi All

I Have 2 Western Unimount plows for Sale
(1) 7.5'
(1) 8.5'

Also have some new Unimount parts parts to get rid of :
New Aframe
New Angle cylinders
used pump assy.
and some other stuff

I don't use this type anymore


Best Offer

Thanks


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

I’ll give you a dollar for everything.

Since you’re selling it, you should state your price,
You should also have a way to contact you, and finally, other than myself of offering a dollar, you’ll get much better responses if you post some pictures of what you’re selling.

good luck 

welcome to the site.


----------



## edonato (Feb 7, 2020)

Thanks for the tip. I wrote best offer . For some reason my pics didn’t upload I’ll have to check into it. Thanks for the welcome


----------

